# Canada is phail



## Ferrariman (Aug 13, 2008)

So, are you having fun? Remember to train well?


----------



## hankchill (Aug 13, 2008)

Yep, we suck balls.

Not that I care about the olympics anyways.


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 13, 2008)

You'd think they'd be good at something that requires ice, at least.


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 13, 2008)

0 ???

Thats.. bad.. what sport is Canada good in anyway!?


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 13, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> 0 ???
> 
> what sport is Canada good in anyway!?


umm...............


----------



## Chopders (Aug 13, 2008)

AHAHAHA hilarious, but we will probably win a medal in ice skating, I hope at least. But if you watch the Olympics, you will see that we are pretty often in 5th or 7th in a lot of competition, but Chinese are pretty damn strong.



			
				CockroachMan said:
			
		

> 0 ???
> 
> Thats.. bad.. what sport is Canada good in anyway!?



Hockey (I hate hockey!), curling, ice skating (boring), ice racing (I don't like winter games), and all other sports where cold is a factor...


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 13, 2008)

Damn and I thought we were doing bad.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 13, 2008)

If you are chinese and you dont win a medal, you will be executed for disrespecting china. (/sarcasm)


----------



## Renegade_R (Aug 13, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> If you are chinese and you dont win a medal, you will be executed for disrespecting china. (/sarcasm)


That's partially true but its mentally.  Just imagine how the Chinese athletes feel if they can't appeal to the 1.3 billion demanding they get gold medals.

Edit: I see you're watching the medal count too eh ferrariman...being Chinese Canadian I am very proud of China's medal achievements but it absolutely saddens me how we can even pick out a bronze.  Did you see the diving yesterday?  We went from 2nd to 5th.  I swear we were going to get a medal there.


----------



## apb407 (Aug 13, 2008)

Phelps the BEAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 13, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure that Canada forgot to train hard. I'm Canadian-Korean, so I cheer for Korea too. But DAYMN, Canada needs a medal.


----------



## Renegade_R (Aug 13, 2008)

Phelps is great...but I keep thinking there's something wrong with the picture.  Breaking a world record in swimming is something but by 5 seconds?!

I swear Canada only trained for one year.  If we don't win anything in canoeing i will be sad.


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 13, 2008)

Once the ice events comes up Canada will pwn. Maybe??


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 13, 2008)

I thouht they would win at archery, but NooOOOoo






EPIC FAIL


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 13, 2008)

Let's see how well Canada does in 2010 Vancouver/Whistler Winter Olympics. I wouldn't be surprised if North America sweeps the board.

As for Summer Olympics, there are a lot of "We support Team Canada" TV ads. Maybe their stocks will drop after the Olympics is over =P


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes, of course Canada would do well in the Olympics... Too bad this isn't the WINTER OLYMPICS!! So I think that's why Canada isn't doing well. Anyone ever consider this?


----------



## Renegade_R (Aug 13, 2008)

Actually Canada did do quite well before in Sydney and Athens...they are doing far worse than expected.


----------



## silent sniper (Aug 13, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> So, are you having fun? Remember to train well?


ahhahahahahahhahaaaaaa we suck at everything that doesn't involve a puck, some skates and a stick  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







also we're great drinkers


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 13, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> ahhahahahahahhahaaaaaa we suck at everything that doesn't involve a puck, some skates and a stick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So true, hockey is the only sport Canada is good at.


----------



## bobrules (Aug 13, 2008)

No big shock, It's too cold here for summer sports. Our igloos are not big enough for a heater. Anyways Im going back to play outdoor ice hockey.


----------



## Trolly (Aug 13, 2008)

Anyone know where the Brits are? I can't seem to find any leaderboards on the 'net.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 13, 2008)

http://stats.cbc.ca/olympics_medals.asp?sort=gold


----------



## SavageWaffle (Aug 13, 2008)

South Korea FTW x]


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 13, 2008)

Canada is good, in the winter Olympics


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 13, 2008)

South Korea is a big surprise this year.. 

Brazil is sucking with only 3 bronze medals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope we can get a gold one on sailing!


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 14, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> South Korea is a big surprise this year..
> 
> Brazil is sucking with only 3 bronze medals
> 
> ...



W00t, Brasil ftw. Don't they have beach volleyball? Brasil would do well in that. They always do.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 14, 2008)

Yay for Korea.


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 14, 2008)

LOLITALYFRANCEJAPANSWEDENPHILIPPINES, go go do better!


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 14, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> If you are chinese and you dont win a medal, you will be executed for disrespecting china. (/sarcasm)


This explains why the Chinese Olympians always cry when they lose.


----------



## science (Aug 14, 2008)

lol @ the people saying: wait for the ice events!

MAJOR LOL


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Two days later, and Canada still have nothing.


----------



## Jax (Aug 16, 2008)

Canadians are free to join the Portuguese in the pool of disgrace.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 16, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> 0 ???
> 
> Thats.. bad.. what sport is Canada good in anyway!?


We rape everyone at hockey. Fuck the summer olympics, they are a waste of time cause everything is boring. The Winter Olympics have all the good sports like snowboarding, luge, curling and hockey. Besides, at least important Canadians participate in the Winter Olympics, only nobodies are in the summer ones.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 16, 2008)

*Godot* said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If there were a Hottest Women contest, they would win that by a landslide


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 16, 2008)

thread was lulz


----------



## Lazycus (Aug 16, 2008)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You would think that, but Canada has only 1 Olympic gold in hockey in the last 50 years.  As for curling it's definately an acquired taste - I doubt many people think it's a 'good sport'.  If calling your countrymen 'nobodies' means they are for the most part unknowns then I would agree.  If you are calling them 'nobodies' because they are not 'important' then I don't think you understand international sports and the respect someone who competes at that level deserves (and Don Cherry would give you a good ass kicking for your disrespect  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Don't worry, Canada will get a few medals before it's done.  Even a few golds.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow. Canada is now in 81st place. Not one medal


----------



## bobrules (Aug 16, 2008)

Summer Olympics is way more popular than Winter Olympic. It's also much greater in size and medals given. We are better in Winter Olympics, but that can't be an excuse to make us feel better for not winning a single medal yet.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2008)

Canada has Bob and Doug MacKenzie, the Trailer Park Boys, David Cronenberg and The Littlest Hobo.  It doesn't need Olympic medals to prove how great it is.


----------



## Speed Freak (Aug 16, 2008)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> *Godot* said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really. Czech Republic, Slovakia and surroundings have elite competitors in that area too!


----------



## science (Aug 16, 2008)

Eh, Canada will get some bronze medals. Maybe some gold and silver if we are lucky, but in 2010 when we are on our own turf, thats gonna be sweeeeeet! I'm definitely going to Vancouver to see them!


----------



## yozyoz (Aug 16, 2008)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> We rape everyone at hockey. Fuck the summer olympics, they are a waste of time cause *everything is boring*. The Winter Olympics have all the *good* sports like snowboarding, luge, *curling* and hockey. Besides, at least important Canadians participate in the Winter Olympics, only nobodies are in the summer ones.
> 
> 
> Wait, what?
> ...



I 100% agree with bobrules, just because we are better in the winter Olympics, doesn't mean we should be completely horrible on the summer Olympics. :|


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 16, 2008)

We got a gold one in swimming! woot!


----------



## superdude (Aug 16, 2008)

the goal is trying to be the worst not the best, canada WAS kicking ass in that but 1 gold just ruined there ranks 81 score


----------



## science (Aug 16, 2008)

Good news Canadians... if this woman wrestler wins this match, she is guaranteed a silver medal!


She leads the best of 3 match 1-0... but the Kazakhstan girl is so hot! I don't know who to cheer for!!


----------



## science (Aug 16, 2008)

SHE DID IT! CANADA WILL GET A MEDAL!!!! FUCK YEAH!!! LOL


----------



## superdude (Aug 16, 2008)

we were get at the best rank 81... but look now 1 gold and 1 silver i geuss it's all over


----------



## science (Aug 16, 2008)

Canada: 1

World: WHO FUCKING CARES CANADA IS GONNA GET A MEDAL


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 16, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Canada: 1
> 
> World: WHO FUCKING CARES CANADA IS GONNA GET A MEDAL


OMG I CANT WAIT. THIS IS AWESOME.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 16, 2008)

WHAT?! CANADA WON A MEDAL?! THIS IS INSANE

































































finally.....


----------



## Gore (Aug 16, 2008)

musta been a fluke.


----------



## science (Aug 16, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> musta been a fluke.



FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gore (Aug 16, 2008)

CANADA IS N00BS
MICHAEL PHELPS = 1337


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 16, 2008)

Canada won, and I was happy because I like an upset in the olympics.

Chad Johnson is calling Michael Phelps out.
Starts at around 4:00..


----------



## science (Aug 16, 2008)

LOL WHAT A FOOL


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 16, 2008)

Whoa, that Civic vs. Phelps was one of the most epic competitions ever.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 16, 2008)

yozyoz said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe some of us find curling interesting because we actually play it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It isn't exciting but I would rather watch curling on TV then watch two guys grab eachother and basically try to pin eachother down.


----------



## matriculated (Aug 16, 2008)

Yay! We have one of each medal now.


----------



## science (Aug 17, 2008)

We just got another bronze medal


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 17, 2008)

Its okay Canada you still have Maple Syrup and Canadian Bacon.


----------



## bobrules (Aug 17, 2008)

CANADA JUST WON BRONZE.


----------



## RebelX (Aug 17, 2008)

..... and Phelps just got 8 gold medals.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 17, 2008)

RebelX said:
			
		

> ..... and Phelps just got 8 gold medals.


Phelps got more medals than canada combined.


----------



## superdude (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey we don't fail at life as people it's just that the goverment. Every countries goverment does suck but the poeple don't.

EDIT: There dinofan, now my sentence has better gammer.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 17, 2008)

bobrules said:
			
		

> CANADA JUST WON BRONZE.


whoa! srsly! sweet comeback!

EDIT:
they might take this year...


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 17, 2008)

superdude said:
			
		

> hey we don't fail at life as people that just the goverment you gotta say every countries goverment does suck but the poeple don't


You might want to use punctuation marks next time.


----------



## RebelX (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, I wouldn't say that Canada is a COMPLETE failure... They got a bronze, didn't they?


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 17, 2008)

Our army is a joke.


----------



## RebelX (Aug 17, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Our army is a joke.


Your Army sucks? Damn, that must suck, down here in the US our Army is pwning everywhere, and stuff. My brother is in the Army.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 17, 2008)

RebelX said:
			
		

> ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, our army cant do much, while the US army could run into a developing country and mushroom slap them and run away giggling.


----------



## superdude (Aug 17, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> RebelX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol so true


----------



## RebelX (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah lol I guess but I just hate our president Bush. He is the worst president to ever step foot in the White House. I hate this pointless war in the middle east and I don't want that idiot McCain to keep us there for 100 MORE YEARS. Our Army would be SO much better if idiots like Bush weren't running it.

EDIT: 100th post, yay!


----------



## Ice Cold (Aug 17, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> You'd think they'd be good at something that requires ice, at least.



^When I saw this I loled.  That's why it's called the Beijing *SUMMER* olympics.  

But hey, Canada's been called a second-half winning country, and they've proven that.  On exactly day 8, we won three medals.  We won another one yesterday as well.  We're in 17th now I believe?  

We'll make our comeback in 2010 in Vancouver...


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 17, 2008)

Just got a gold in 8 men rowing.


----------

